# Faelan earns 2 firsts, Towhee gets one too



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan earned a 1st place Q in Novice JWW Preferred, Towhee earned a 1st place Q in the same class with a different height ... 

Faelan also earned a 1st place, 1st leg Q in Open STD Preferred while Towhee probably would have Q'd if her handler (ahem) had stuck to her original plan - then again perhaps not since she took the chute 3 (yes 3) times today after getting tangled in it yesterday ... life just is not boring 

Anyway, they really did great jobs and this time I stuck around for the official results, not just the screen LOL 

The courses were really lovely and it was a fun day. My instructor was there and I told her there were voices in my head the entire time I was planning Faelan's run - her voice - cue collection by deceleration etc - I ran him collected for the most part in his STD run until the AFrame ... the pics are from my phone but I moved them inside to try to avoid that evil dog look the phone can give. Towhee was very, very good but I am sure will happy to relax after 2 days around that much commotion she was not allowed to join in on


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooo great jobs and congratulations to ALL! 
Those look like nice courses that flow nicely. Must have been a good judge!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Like the courses and of course your lovely dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Excerpt from the Trial secretary's report: Faelan's fault was heading for that chute (I will not yell or screech a call off since I want attitude, so sometimes take a hit or even an NQ like I did for Towhee's chute loving ways; just figure its something to be worked on) That was one wicked chute LOL a straight line of sight from the weaves - but the judge was awesome and the courses were great  She mentioned in each brief to relax, enjoy and remember that the results of our runs would not affect world peace or the price of gas <grins>


Sunfire's Desert Towhee RN 
2/19/2012

Novice Preferred JWW - 16 Inch - Judge: Pamela Sturtz
Distance: 106 yards SCT: 40 seconds
Score: 100 (Q) Time: 27.99 seconds 1st Place

Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane CDX RA NAP.Faelan. 


2/19/2012
Open Preferred Standard - 20 Inch - Judge: Pamela Sturtz
Distance: 149 yards SCT: 68 seconds
Score: 95 (Q) Time: 64.68 seconds 1st Place

Novice Preferred JWW - 20 Inch - Judge: Pamela Sturtz
Distance: 106 yards SCT: 43 seconds
Score: 100 (Q) Time: 34.05 seconds 1st Place


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like that judge!! A good reminder to some of the competitors in other venues as well.


She mentioned in each brief to relax, enjoy and remember that the results of our runs would not affect world peace or the price of gas <grins>


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks, too, for sharing the maps. They looked like fun courses. I really like the circle jumps, I tried to figure how I would have run it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That course was just plain FUN! And I ran it the same for both dogs. How I ran it :

Lead out to halfway to #2, send to #3 as I drifted to the right to set up for a Front Cross landing side of #3, Rear cross between #9 and #10 and made sure my arms were close to my body - it really was a fun course. The setting up for the RC between 9 and 10 also provided enough pressure to protect the off-course #2 jump with my dogs' styles.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I like Pam Strutz. The novice courses were nice. Ok must admit I didn't look at the open one. I am paying attention to novice since Gabby is heading that way. 

Congrats on your weekend. Glad to hear that the chute is not a phobia now. LOL Did Towhee get caught in a short chute? I thought the whole reason behind the shorter sleeve was to stop that from happening. I must admit, I don't see it happening with the shorter sleeves and bigger dogs, but heck what do I know.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee did get caught in the shorter chute - but a friend mentioned that the fabric for the chute was heavier and stiffer than the older styles and other dogs were getting turned around the first time through the newer ones - we haven't shown in quite a while and the new chutes were a surprise for her ..

Grins, nope - no chute phobia for that girlie!

ETA: One thing that was funny - while waiting outside the agility room (indoor trial so we waiting in the office / welcome area) Towhee was so excited her teeth were chattering; one woman whose sheltie was barking actually commented on it when her dog was quiet for a few minutes  It reminded me of my cat Stasha when she watched birds at the feeder ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

From the looks of the board it was a successful agility weekend for many. Congrats to Faelan and Towhee!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

the proofs are available already - I am thinking the following 2 would be nice/
Towhee's first Novice JWW (Preferred) Q
Faelan's first Open Std (Preferred) Q


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------

